# STP Route change. St John's bridge is out. Steel bridge is in.



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

FYI... apparently there's been a last minute change to the STP route eliminating the St. John's bridge. Confirmed via Facebook and Twitter.

http://www.facebook.com/CascadeBicycleClub
http://twitter.com/cascadebicycle/status/18577019394

Late breaking #BikeSTP update: the St. Johns Bridge is OUT. Going over the Steel Bridge. Revised route info tomorrow. Tell friends please! 

about 11 hours ago via HootSuite 
Cascade Bicycle Club

Edit: here's the route change just posted by Cascade.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

MisterAngular said:


> FYI... apparently there's been a last minute change to the STP route eliminating the St. John's bridge. Confirmed via Facebook and Twitter.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/CascadeBicycleClub
> http://twitter.com/cascadebicycle/status/18577019394
> ...


Dang, was looking forward to St. John's.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, that's too bad... coming over the St. Johns then into town along the bluff there is a great way to enter Portland. I got cycling too late this year (after taking the winter off... stupid move...) to be in good enough shape to do the STP this year, but I plan on doing it next year.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

rcnute said:


> Dang, was looking forward to St. John's.


Take it from me, if you get even a touch of vertigo on high bridges, that one _will_ get to you. I felt the bridge motion through my hands and seat. Felt as though I had a death-shimmy. Was okay walking TC over it though. Go figure. :mad2:


----------

